# Spiele Empfehlung (PC)



## ABE (24. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach meinem nächsten Spiel.
Und zwar sollte es etwas in der Richtung:
-Batman Arkum Assylum
-Assassins Creed 1+2
-God of War
sein.

Also eher Nahkampf und kein Ballergame. Schöne Story und für den Gelegenheitsspieler auch akzeptabler (einfacher) Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Wenn ich eine PS3 hätte würde ich mir natürlich God of War 3 und Dantes Inferno holen. Habe ich nur leider nicht.

Mein Controller ist übringens der von der XBox. 

Könnt Ihr mir was empfehlen?

Gruss Arnim


----------



## Einer von Vielen (24. März 2010)

Hmm, vielleicht Star Wars: The Force Unleashed?? Wenn du sinnlos draukloppen und einen schwarzen Humor magst, dann kann ich dir Overlord (vor allem Overlord II) empfehlen, ist zwar nicht so wie die oben genannten Spiele, aber es macht Spaß, der Herr der Unterwelt zu sein

Nur so zu Dantes Inferno: Die Demo war echt der größte Bullshit, den ich jemals gesehen habe! Ein Platz, dann viele Monster zum draufkloppen, im Hintergrund eine Papptapete! Waren dann sounsoviel Monster erledigt, wurde der nächste Ort mit Papptapete geladen, wo wieder nur blöd rumgekloppt wurde! GoW ist da um Meilen kreativer, von AC ganz zu schweigen! --> Einfach nur schlecht! --> du verpasst also nicht viel!


----------



## ABE (24. März 2010)

Hab mir grad mal die Screenshots von Star Wars angeschaut. Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Aber Star Wars..... Ich weiss nicht so recht.

Ich lade zuerst mal die Overlord Demo. Dann sehe ich mal weiter


----------



## feivel (30. März 2010)

Tomb Raider Underworld.

gibt es günstig zu haben.
mir hats sehr gut gefallen, habs erwähnt weils ein ähnliches Spielprinzip wie Batman hat.


----------



## shoon (30. März 2010)

Ich empfehle dir Assassin's Creed 2, finde es sehr gut. Batman soll aber auch nicht schlecht sein.

mfg shoon


----------



## feivel (30. März 2010)

shoon schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir Assassin's Creed 2, finde es sehr gut. Batman soll aber auch nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> mfg shoon




die hatte er doch selbst schon genannt 

mir ist noch venetica eingefallen.
hat mir zusammen mit dem xbox gamepad auch richtig viel spass bereitet


----------



## Veriquitas (31. März 2010)

ABE schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach meinem nächsten Spiel.
> Und zwar sollte es etwas in der Richtung:
> ...


  Wenn du Gow und Dantes Inferno gut findest kann ich dir noch Darksiders empfehlen, das ist für Ps3 bereits draussen und wird auch für den pc released.

Darksiders Video Game, Demon-Crushing Gameplay | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

Wie wär's mit _Devil May Cry_?


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

mhm, nahkampf...^^

The Elder Scrolls Oblivion....


----------



## Kunari (6. April 2010)

Alt, aber mit Fanpatches gut spielbar: *Vampire the Maquarade: Bloodlines.*

Oder halt* The Witcher 1*. Ist aber beides mehr RP lastig und die Kämpfe laufen nicht ganz so hart ab wie in deinen genannten Spielen.


----------



## Arctosa (6. April 2010)

Wie wärs mal mit Mass Effect?
Die Kämpfe sind zwar sehr Shooterlastig, hat aber meiner Meinung nach eine der besten und packensden Storys, außerdem schon für kleines Geld zu haben und einen erstklassiger Nachfolger gibts auch schon.


----------



## rebel4life (6. April 2010)

Prince of Persia wäre auch ne Idee, wobei du da am besten Warrior Within nehmen solltest, Two Thrones war nicht so toll und das neueste ist öde, da es fast keine Kämpfe gibt, hoffentlich wird da das, das demnächst rauskommt besser.


----------



## Kunari (7. April 2010)

Ich habs!

*Prototype*! Das ist ne gelungene Mischung aus Assasins Creed und einem Mixer, sowie Superkräften.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2010)

Kunari schrieb:


> Ich habs!
> 
> *Prototype*! Das ist ne gelungene Mischung aus Assasins Creed und einem Mixer, sowie Superkräften.


 

Das Spiel rockt wie die Hölle..... 

Selbst wenn mans durch hat, macht es zwischendurch immer wieder Laune.....


----------



## ABE (15. April 2010)

Bin jetzt an Star Wars Unleashed dran. Irgendwie nicht schlecht,.... Irgendwie aber auch nicht das wahre. Weiss auch nicht recht woran es liegt. Es reizt mich einfach nicht wirklich zum weiterspielen.

Bei Tomb Raider Underworld traue ich der Sache irgendwie nicht ganz. Die letzten TRs haben mich doch eher enttäuscht


Bei Venetica werde ich mir auf jeden FAll mal die Demo laden. Hört sich sehr gut an (Die Screenshots überzeugen mich aber nicht wirklich). Mal schauen.

Aber dieses Darksiders!!! Rein gefühlsmässig ist das mein Spiel. Hoffentlich kommt es bald auf dem PC raus.

Danke für die Tipps

Ach ja, noch eine Frage. Was ist eigentlich von Wolverine zu halten? Hat das Spiel auch eine(brauchbare) Story oder ist das nur Gemezel?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (16. April 2010)

Kunari schrieb:


> Ich habs!
> 
> *Prototype*! Das ist ne gelungene Mischung aus Assasins Creed und einem Mixer, sowie Superkräften.



LOL 

Auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads ist mir genau das gleiche eingefallen. Würde auch dieses Spiel empfehlen. Hier ein Video zum reinschnuppern.

Die Story ist über Durchschnitt, aber haut nicht vom Hocker. Aber das Game macht einfach fun!!


----------



## ll_tim_ll (18. April 2010)

Falls du an nem Spiel sitzen willst , biste grau bist, dann hol dir Assassins Creed II , von der Spielidee nicht schlecht aber ich find die Umsetzung zu lang und deshalb einfach nervig am Ende. 
Metro 2033 ist auch nicht unbedingt ein " Shooter" hier ist auch viel Laufarbeit und Kombinationsvielfalt gefragt


----------



## MrSata (22. November 2012)

http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/?ref=50ae3d4f75a2a462166925 dasist der link für lol einer der besten spiele ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

